

Ask HN: Writting a book on success in real time - jolenzy

I have read many books on success - starting from self-improvement books, to books about starting a business, startups, etc.<p>And there is one pattern in all of those books. The authors write how they succeeded. But, it's really rarely that any author write even a little about his failures.<p>Authors write only about how they succeeded, but not about this how many times and in which way they failed, before they got a success.<p>So I came to an idea. I (or anyone else) can write a book about success in business. I didn't succeed still, and it's a question will I at all. I have two failed web startups behind me, and a lots of important lessons learned.<p>I would write the book for years probably, until I succeed in business, or I finally give up of it.<p>People could follow the book progress on my website, and I would offer a some parts of the books for free, as I write it.<p>I think that would be a first realistic realtime book written on success.<p>What do you think? Have you seen any similar book? Do you like the idea? Would you like to try to write your own book in this way? :)
======
ohjeez
People like reading about failures -- but only (a) when they hear what someone
learned from the failure and (b) when the individual eventually succeeds. If
you haven't succeeded yet, then the reader justifiably feels that your
estimates of what-went-wrong were off the mark, so how can _she_ learn
anything from it?

Unless you are really funny. Anything is forgivable when you're funny.

~~~
jolenzy
People like reading about failures - Totally agree

------
pedrogrande
They've been around for ages - they're called a blog :)

~~~
jolenzy
Maybe you're right. If someone would keep blog focused only on his main topic.

